

The heavy hand of Groupon - derekc
http://www.deepgreencrystals.com/archives/2010/05/the-heavy-hand.html

======
bdickason
I'm all for exposing issues with Groupon, but does the entire blog post have
to be "Groupon does this, but WE don't."

Point the finger, expose the flaws, and people will draw the connection that
your company doesn't have these issues on their own.

Also just a note, we just signed a 'deal' today with LivingSocial and I'll
report back here on our experience when it runs.

------
awa
Well, nobody is forcing the merchants to sign up with Groupon instead of Tippr
or Living social, there are enough competitors out there now that merchants
can sign up with the company they want.

